# iTunes 11 & Galaxy Nexus



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

I updated to itunes 11 last night and it's giving me tons of problems (go figure







).

Can somebody provide some insight on why itunes won't let me drag songs from my library into my music folder on my gnex?

I can't be the only person with a gnex that uses itunes on their computer right?

i used to be able to drag and drop but since updating it gives me a circle with a slash through it.

Searched the forum, searched google, came up with nothing.

Please help.


----------



## KRUSH101 (May 2, 2012)

If you are on a mac you need this http://www.android.com/filetransfer/ to write files to your gnex, or any android for that matter.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm beginning to think maybe I was never able to drag straight from itunes to the gnex. I'm on a pc btw. I usually use airsync to transfer a couple songs here and there but I recently wiped my entire phone so I need to add a large amount of music. I'm thinking i need to use doubletwist to do this.

Unless someone indeed has dragged straight from itunes to the gnex, then I'll need some troubleshooting help.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

I haven't yet upgraded to iTunes 11, but I can tell you I've never been able to drag/drop directly from iTunes to my Nexus (or any other Android device I've owned for that matter).


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I just drag files from the music folder where my iTunes library is onto the phone. I have a Mac though so I use AFT.


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

I know you're looking for an iTunes solution, but I'd recommend looking at foobar2000. I find it much better as library management software (automatically detecting new files and changes to old ones, with nary a popup or error message for missing media), and you can drag/drop things into other programs as though you were dragging from windows explorer.

I stopped using iTunes a long time ago, and after a while of keeping it around "just in case someone who only knows iTunes wants to use it", I eventually got rid of it altogether.


----------



## Bindy (Jul 16, 2011)

You can't drag and drop music from iTunes into ANYTHING except a connected iPod/iPhone/iPad within iTunes.

They don't let you do anything. Garbage software.


----------



## binglejellsx2 (Jun 22, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I just drag files from the music folder where my iTunes library is onto the phone. I have a Mac though so I use AFT.


This is what I've always done.

I never saw how iTunes-like software was ever necessary (for any device not Apple). Getting music on any Android device is just like dragging any other file to another folder/drive. Music will automatically find your mp3s wherever you put them.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeahi think i mixed up my iPod & nexus as far as drag & drop. i must've been delusional with the drag & drop from iTunes to the nexus.

The reason i wanted to do this is because i rate my music in iTunes & wanted to just drag my 4 & 5 star rated music to the nexus. It would take far too long to go through all my music and individually transfer songs.

Like i said before i think i used doubletwist which will import playlists from itunes. However last night after realizing this doubletwist wouldnt cooperate with me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

sandfreak said:


> Yeahi think i mixed up my iPod & nexus as far as drag & drop. i must've been delusional with the drag & drop from iTunes to the nexus.
> 
> The reason i wanted to do this is because i rate my music in iTunes & wanted to just drag my 4 & 5 star rated music to the nexus. It would take far too long to go through all my music and individually transfer songs.
> 
> ...


iSyncr works with your iTunes to sync to Android. Never had problems with it and I tried them all before settling on iSyncr. There are like 4 or 5 decent apps that claim to do this well


----------



## binglejellsx2 (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh ok, that's a valid reason. I tried out DoubleTwist for kicks when it first came out in the days of the Moto Droid and had no major issues. I'm not sure what has changed since then.

As a last resort, if none of those other available options work, you can always select the files in iTunes as you already are and right/Option click > Show in Folder/Finder. I think the files will be highlighted in the folder/Finder (most likely with multiple windows opening, for each folder), and then just drag them into whatever folder on your phone. GL!

Or, add the music/playlists to Play Music with Google's tool and just enjoy it after it syncs to the app - with the caveat of using a data connection.


----------



## Crostantin (Dec 6, 2012)

Maybe Easy Phone Sync is what you need....
...first post for me...a new entry


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

fused2explode said:


> Oh ok, that's a valid reason. I tried out DoubleTwist for kicks when it first came out in the days of the Moto Droid and had no major issues. I'm not sure what has changed since then.
> 
> As a last resort, if none of those other available options work, you can always select the files in iTunes as you already are and right/Option click > Show in Folder/Finder. I think the files will be highlighted in the folder/Finder (most likely with multiple windows opening, for each folder), and then just drag them into whatever folder on your phone. GL!
> 
> Or, add the music/playlists to Play Music with Google's tool and just enjoy it after it syncs to the app - with the caveat of using a data connection.


This is a good tip, i wasn't aware that i could do that, if all else fails I'll give this a try. Thanks for the suggestions everyone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I loved DoubleTwist but the windows application sucks some serious donkey balls. Its slow and laggy and just all over a poor experience

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------

